# My babies are growing up!



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

My fillies are a tad over a year...it sure has flown! They are doing great and definitely have their distinct personalities. I haven't posted pics in awhile so I just wanted to share


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Very very very beautiful girls!!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, lucky you!!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

and a few more


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

They are so beautiful! Very lucky you!:lol:


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank-you  They have definitely been a lot of fun!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

What breed are they? They are gorgeous! So jealous, I want the black one!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> What breed are they? They are gorgeous! So jealous, I want the black one!


Thanks...they are Oldenburgs  Rhapsody is the black one..her sire is Redwine. I think she resembles him..but I COULD just be biased/wishful thinking :lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

They're growing up fast!! Dang I remember stalking Sequels foaling thread haha


Gorgeous gorgeous girls!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Roperchick said:


> They're growing up fast!! Dang I remember stalking Sequels foaling thread haha
> 
> 
> Gorgeous gorgeous girls!


Thanks Sequel did hold on foreeevver. But Rhapsody was worth the wait!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

They are so big! They are lovely!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Woaaaah hot hot hot! Lovely girls you have there!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks  I'm hoping someone will buy them up for competition. I excited to see where both of their careers lead,but I'm really hoping someone gets Rhapsody as a hunter  Guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're both so pretty!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Rhapsody is beautiful. You have done a wonderful job with both of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank-you! They are sure gangly yearlings now,but I think they should turn out to be pretty mares


----------

